# Eco complete



## MrWhite (4 Jul 2009)

Ive read and also seen in londondragons journal that aquasoil clouds water when its disturb  and basically turns to mud after so long is this the same case with eco complete because i wanna buy this stuff but if thats the case then i will just buy something else

thanks


----------



## ceg4048 (4 Jul 2009)

Hi,
    Aquasoil I is the superior product in terms of nutrient availability. Many of the clouding complaints are associated with AS II. EC is a decent substrate and does not have a clouding issue, but also does not contain NPK, only some traces. This is much more important than the inconvenience of a little clouding. If you dose the water column then AS's higher nutrient content is less of an advantage. All things being equal, AS is the better choice, really.

Cheers,


----------



## Themuleous (4 Jul 2009)

Iv just swapped the clay substrate in my 4ft for eco-complete pretty much for this reason.  EC is a good substrate better than most out there, although as Ceg says AS is the superior product.

Sam


----------



## MrWhite (4 Jul 2009)

Think i will go for eco complete then thanks guys so eco complete doesn't turn to mud then ?


----------



## Themuleous (6 Jul 2009)

Nope


----------



## JohnC (8 Jul 2009)

Hi,

I've used EC on my main tank for over a year now. I like it but there are a couple of issues.

1. Variable grain size. You can get bags that are much larger then others in grain size. Even within one bag you can get some large grains in with it. I ended up sieving it for use in my nanos.

2. I did find some of my stems when i had them and some crypts wanted more root feeding and used some tabs. But it may have also been inaccurate water column dosing by me, so i'd seek other verification on that opinion.

It was my first substrate post gravel and inert sand so i can give any comparable reports. I am going to try other things on my nanos when I rescape them (tis the reason i'm in this forum area right now   ).

Best Regards,
John


----------

